# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال : کسی آموزش نصب وب پارت بر روی شیرپوینت یه صورت Farm رو بلده ؟!!

## mohsenashkboos

سوال : کسی آموزش نصب وب پارت بر روی شیرپوینت یه صورت Farm رو بلده ؟!!

----------


## mehdin69

کجاش مشکل دارید/؟؟؟

----------


## YourName

اینکه وب پارت در چه سطحی نصب بشه در زمان تولید و پیاده سازی اون مشخص میشه ولی معمولا زمانی که در وب پارت اجزای Global مثل application page استفاده بشه به صورت خودکار در بالاترین سطح ممکن دپلوی میشند.
روش نصب و فعال سازی راهکارهای(wsp) غیر سندباکسی در شیرپوینت 2010

----------

